# Lowering springs on Mag Ride



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

Has anyone fitted suspension lowering springs on to their Magnetic Ride dampers?

I'm thinking of using these http://www.suspensionshop.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=6779_6788_6789_6793&products_id=1332663.

Will the system still work?


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

GhosTTy said:


> Has anyone fitted suspension lowering springs on to their Magnetic Ride dampers?
> 
> I'm thinking of using these http://www.suspensionshop.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=6779_6788_6789_6793&products_id=1332663.
> 
> Will the system still work?


I believe lowering springs and mag ride can work together....I read this somewhere on the H&R site...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

ABT confirmed to me verbally you can just swap them without issues.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Like i have allways said.

Hans.


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

GhosTTy said:


> Has anyone fitted suspension lowering springs on to their Magnetic Ride dampers?
> 
> I'm thinking of using these http://www.suspensionshop.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=6779_6788_6789_6793&products_id=1332663.
> 
> Will the system still work?


I rung up eibach about 2 months ago about the same thing. they spoke to german eibach and said that it had been fitted before and has no problem. i also found out that eibach are bringing out an anti roll bar front and rear for the TT mk2 which should be coming out later this year. im getting some springs for mine on mag-ride but for the 2.0tfsi instead.

I wouldnt buy the springs from there. ive looked round many places and this site seems to be the best on prices-

http://www.dcdezign.com/products/eibach ... -coupe-(8j).html


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

H&R and KW have also anti roll bars for the TT.

Hans.


----------



## basophil (Sep 17, 2008)

Off-topic Ghosty, what width are those 19" wheels, and what tyres do you have on them?


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

H&R do a spring kit for the MK2 TT with MR, it works perfectly and gives a 30mm drop all round.

PM me for prices


----------



## DPM (Mar 2, 2006)

Yeah we have a few customers running the H&R springs on a TT 8J with Mag Ride. Gives a great stance and handling.

Damian @ DPM


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

basophil said:


> Off-topic Ghosty, what width are those 19" wheels, and what tyres do you have on them?


In my signature pic they are the the OEM 19" wheels and Conti 255/35 R19 tyres. Coincidently, I have just fitted 4 new tyres after 16,500 miles. The new tyres are KUMHO 255/35 R19 96Y - all four supplied/fitted/balanced for £552 inc VAT. I'm really pleased with them. Excellent grip, no more skittish behaviour or tramlining on poor road surfaces and much quieter on the motorways.


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

Thank you for all the replies.
jbell - 30mm sounds a bit too much, I'm guessing that H&R will do a 20mm drop? I'll PM you for a price.

Has anyone got any pics of what a 20mm drop looks like, before and after? Even better if the wheels are RS4s.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

GhosTTy said:


> Thank you for all the replies.
> jbell - 30mm sounds a bit too much, I'm guessing that H&R will do a 20mm drop?


H&R only do a 30mm drop for the MK2 TT


----------



## DPM (Mar 2, 2006)

Eibach do a 25mm/20mm drop and KW and Weitec do a 25mm drop so Eibach may be your best option.

Damian @ DPM


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

DPM said:


> Eibach do a 25mm/20mm drop and KW and Weitec do a 25mm drop so Eibach may be your best option.
> 
> Damian @ DPM


Thanks Damian,
That was what I came up with from googling. I need to hunt out some before/after pics before taking the plunge.
Regards,
Marcus


----------



## mikef4uk (Jan 15, 2006)

Are there any pictures available of a TT/mag ride/19's with lowered springs, I really don't wat it to look like my lads mk2 golf :lol: :lol:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

mikef4uk said:


> Are there any pictures available of a TT/mag ride/19's with lowered springs, I really don't wat it to look like my lads mk2 golf :lol: :lol:


There's no need to lower the TTS - out of the box the TTS uses the Sports Suspension to sit 10mm lower than other Mag Ride equipped TTs.


----------



## mikef4uk (Jan 15, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> mikef4uk said:
> 
> 
> > Are there any pictures available of a TT/mag ride/19's with lowered springs, I really don't wat it to look like my lads mk2 golf :lol: :lol:
> ...


Thanks! it also still clears kerbs in car parks etc which is a plus for leaving it at std height


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

GhosTTy said:


> Has anyone fitted suspension lowering springs on to their Magnetic Ride dampers?
> 
> I'm thinking of using these http://www.suspensionshop.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=6779_6788_6789_6793&products_id=1332663.
> 
> Will the system still work?


GhosTTy,

I've got the H&R springs fitted with the 30mm drop - you can see the effect from the photo below. I've had them on my MR equipped car for about two months now - driven with sport setting on and off, over speed bumps and across cobblestones...nothing, not a problem. I love the look. The ride is a little firmer than before, but I never bottom out or scrape the front end.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Singletrack said:


>


That looks superb, not too low


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

Singletrack said:


> GhosTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone fitted suspension lowering springs on to their Magnetic Ride dampers?
> ...


Thanks for the pic, that looks fantastic. Your car is a very similar spec to mine. Do you have any side-on pics?

Cheers


----------



## ny911 (Aug 18, 2008)

Singletrack said:


> GhosTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone fitted suspension lowering springs on to their Magnetic Ride dampers?
> ...


What is the size of your tyres and the offest of your rims?

It looks nice.

Mine is lowered with Eibach Pro Kit Springs,however the rubbing issue is annoying me. It may be due to the offset of my rims. Is that because Eibach not as hard/strong as H&R?


----------



## itfben (May 13, 2011)

that doesnt look any lower than standard? i hate how high the front end on mine looks but had crashy ride on old Cupra R and 1.6 Leon (mk1's) and dont want that again.

best option for lows without harder ride. (find my handling and comfort with mag ride is perfect as is just want lows.


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

I have fitted H&R's with mag ride.
Works a treat and handles so much better than the oem ones.
Here are a couple of pics with 19's 


















btw,a 30 mm drop looks just right to me and no issues with speed bumps,car park ramps etc...


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Looks great mate real nice stance 8)


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

itfben said:


> that doesnt look any lower than standard? i hate how high the front end on mine looks but had crashy ride on old Cupra R and 1.6 Leon (mk1's) and dont want that again.
> 
> best option for lows without harder ride. (find my handling and comfort with mag ride is perfect as is just want lows.


If you want to just lower the ride and are not looking for improved handling then any aftermarket - rather crude but 'cheap' - springs kit will do the job.

If you want a bit more then I have done lots of work with MagneRide and can advise further...


----------

